
Dubious Minneapolis 'anti-fascist' Twitter account gets 6000 followers overnight - danjoc
http://www.citypages.com/news/dubious-minneapolis-anti-fascist-twitter-account-gets-6000-followers-overnight/417962283
======
lawless123
Seen something similar before, the account was set up, then made to say stupid
things to make anti-fascists look bad.

~~~
9k52
To be fair, they don't really need too much help in that department.

